# Shurflo Pump Fault



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Hi, we are in Edinburgh at the moment and won't be home until next month.

Two days ago, the water started spurting from the taps and the Shurflo Trail King 7 pump ran continuously with an unusual noise. I looked in the user guide and on the forum and decided that the problem was due to air getting into the system between the fresh water tank and the pump.

As is usual with these problems  the pump is not easily accessible. It is in a compartment below the wardrobe with access through a panel in the wardrobe floor.

Because the light is not good in the compartment, my initial thought was a leak at the filter just before the pump. I checked for cracks in the filter housing and it looks ok.

I have found that there is a hairline crack in the pump body where the inlet pipe connects.

The motorhome is in its first year and the pump should be under warranty. I thought of covering the crack with Araldite but am afraid that this will invalidate the warranty. What does the team think? 

I will be unable to contact Auto-Trail or a dealer until Monday and should be able to live with the fault for a few days. Does anyone know if I can get a replacement pump in or near Edinburgh and will I be able to get it under warranty to fit myself?


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

*pump*

You should be able to get a replacement pump from any caravan/motorhome shop, about £80.

Fit it yourself, not too difficult, and keep the faulty pump to return under warranty at a later date.

Another option, just cover the hairline crack with some tape to stop the pump drawing in air. That way, your not doing a permanent repair which might effect your warranty.

It's always best to keep a spare pump with you anyway!

Hope this helps


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Rudderman's tape idea is good, but use good quality Duct Tape, not the cheap stuff you can get for a quid at the market.

Then you will have to do the job only once!! (Make sure it is completely dry of course, as not many tapes will stick to a wet surface. 8O :roll: )

Dave


----------



## Wanderer (May 10, 2005)

I have used Leisure Accessories Limited - http://www.martex.co.uk/leisure-and-living/s0090.htm
for spares for my Shurflo while away, they were very helpful and knowledgable and I received the parts next day.


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Thanks to all for your suggestions.

I will give the tape a try, it sounds like a good temporary fix.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Failing that you're not too far from Knowepark Caravans in Livingston. They'll sort you out with a pump although I don't think they are authorised to do autotrail warranty work.


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Clodhopper, I'm on the Edinburgh CC site and one of the staff recommended them too.

I may give them a try tomorrow after talking to Auto-Trail.


----------

